
Peek Behind Bret Victor's Lab at YC HARC - skadamat
https://limn.it/utopian-hacks/?doing_wp_cron=1498868053.3908839225769042968750
======
ScottBurson
"Peek"

------
copperx
I love the Alan Kay's shrine.

